# Rabbit stew.



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2014)

I was in our Greasy Spoon  restaurant enjoying a bowl of rabbit stew.

The waiter asked how I liked it.  I said that it was pretty good but I thought I detected some other kind of meat also.
He said, "Well, we did add some extra meat as a filler.
 Oh? What KIND of meat?

 He said, horsemeat. I asked just HOW much horsemeat?

 He replied, "50:50"

  I said,"Whadda you mean, 50:50" ?

  He said, "One horse, one rabbit."


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2014)

HAHA!  Funny John....but I found a hare in my rabbit stew once!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2014)

Falcon, You slay me, but you're getting THISclose from getting banned from the forum!


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2014)

View attachment 11531


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2014)

Good one !   Pooor wabbit.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2014)

jujube said:


> View attachment 11531



Wabbits are not fwigid!


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2014)

We were eating in a rather pretentious restaurant in Asheville, NC once and on the menu was "coffee encrusted Imladris Farms rabbit liver tacos".   Where the hell do they come up with these menu items?  I mean, do people sit around under the influence of mind-altering drugs and say "Hey, let's think of the weirdest combinations imaginable!  Can anyone think of what we can do with coffee and rabbit livers and a bunch of taco shells we have left over from Mexican Night?"  As tempted as I was, I didn't order them.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 4, 2014)

I wish I hadn't read this.

I haven't had redbreast yet and the thought of rabbit stew (with or without horsemeat, which I like) has me slavering!

Wonder if you can get tinned rabbit on-line?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Laurie (Dec 4, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 11544



Thank you, but where do I get it?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL Laurie, you will need a Time Machine!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2014)

Laurie said:


> Thank you, but where do I get it?


This ad is circa 1900.  Most of what I found on Google is for pets. ...so watch your step.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Laurie (Dec 5, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> This ad is circa 1900.  Most of what I found on Google is for pets. ...so watch your step.



Ah!  Thank you.

All I could find was pet food too.

I guess that means getting the slow cooker out.

I'm not much of a cook but even I can manage one jointed rabbit, one tin of soup, two of water, a pack of prepared veg and leave for five hours!


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2014)

View attachment 11563
What do you call a rabbit in a kilt?  Hop Scotch, of course.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2014)

Elmer goes Wabbit hunting.


----------

